# Game 47: San Antonio Spurs @ Seattle Supersonics



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 31st, 2005 9:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (36-10) * @ *Seattle Supersonics (30-12)* 



Previous Meetings: 
Seattle 113, San Antonio 94 
Seattle 102, San Antonio 96 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































I can't even let my Spurs Homerism let me think we'll win this game. Why? Ever since Phoenix and @ Sacramento, we've played like we don't care. Going into Seattle, they will blow us out of the water if we play this same way. Seattle isn't playing as well as they did the first two times we ran into them, but we aren't either. We will win this if the focus and concentration is there. I still don't think Seattle is a better team, but in the other two meetings, one team took the games lightly, and the other didn't. I wonder which one the Spurs fall under? For goodness sake, we've got to keep Seattle off the boards. It's easier said than done, especially with our only true seven-footer out, but it should be a key area of focus. We need good games from both Manu and Parker, not one or the other. Both. Our bench is going to have to do as much as they can to match Seattle's bench. Hopefully, we take care of the ball and keep Allen and/or Lewis from having big games. I don't see that happening, and I see another Spurs loss to Seattle. 



Prediction: San Antonio 99, Seattle 94





Sorry, I had to change my prediction with Ray Allen being out due to a viral infection.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Koko, you're so hard on your Spurs. If i were a hardcore Spurs fan I would be predicting a win every game with a team like that. The Spurs have spoiled you.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Koko, calm down man... We have the best record in the NBA, and we are beating the strongests teams.

If the Timberwolves and the Nuggets beat the Sonics in Seattle recently, I don´t see why we can´t defeat them too.

Spurs 98
Sonics 93


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I am actually happy to see us playing a great team like this rite now, because the spurs seem to only play well against the good teams for reason beyond common sence. Should be a good game, I think the spurs will finally win one against seattle.

Spurs 105
Seattle 101


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I'm being hard on them mostly because we've lost to this team twice this season, including the only home loss we've had this season. Whether I'm being too hard or not, I still don't think we'll win this game. Seattle plays with a lot of energy and they are a physical team. The Clippers gave us problems with physical play, and so did the Blazers. 



Duncan's going to have to win this game for us.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This Seattle team has completely owned us this year. But they have cooled down since the last time we have played them, and we have shown we can get up to play elite level teams. If we play like we did against Sacramento or Phoenix then this should be an easy win, but if we play like we did against the Hornets then we are screwed. We need to have a good rebounding game and not let them get second chance points. TD needs to have a good game as well.

Prediction:
SA- 101
Seattle- 94


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

This game will be played tomorrow, not today. Spurs.com screwed up..

Either way, I think we'll play decent, actually having build a lead in the 3rd only to lose it and in the end lose by 5 orso.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> This game will be played tomorrow, not today. Spurs.com screwed up..
> 
> Either way, I think we'll play decent, actually having build a lead in the 3rd only to lose it and in the end lose by 5 orso.





I knew the game was on Monday, but I thought I'd make the game thread a few days earlier so it would give us extra time to talk about it. 




I wonder what our record has been in "statement" games this year......Off the top of my head, we've done pretty well, except for that loss in SA against this very Seattle team. I definitely think we can win this game, no doubt about it, but I just haven't liked the effort for the past 3 games.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, it has the potential to be one heck of a game. Your Spurs are rolling and as many people expected, the Sonics have cooled down a bit. Some of the nay sayers have been saying that the Sonics are destined to play mediocre .500 ball for the rest of the season, but I expect that they will do better than that.

Back to Monday's game. I am going to be there in my usual seat. I missed the first Spurs trip to Key Arena a couple months ago. No way am I gonna miss this one. The Spurs would love to beat Seattle and beat us bad, and they have what it takes to do it. On the other hand, the Sonics have the confidence that comes that comes from beating good teams, including the SPurs twice this season. It is the underachieving teams and mediocre teams that have surprised us this season. It will be a rasucus sold-out Key Arena tomorrow night. I just hope that the refs do not take over the game and just let both teams play within reason. It outta be a good one, and a close one at that.

G-Force


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i think the spurs will win... i mean yeah spurs has lost to them twice but that was earlier on the season...

when will free preview NBA league pass end? i really wanna watch this game since i've never seen sonics and spurs play together.. i hope it last at least until tomorrow...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

One more note: Beno is questionable for the game.



Go here for more.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

May be Seattle has a slight psychological over the Spurs right now , given that they already won twice since the begining of the season . Now parker have turned things around since the last game and Seattle slowed down a little bit . We should look forward to preventing Radmanovic from having a big night and hope that Rose will be able to defend Forston (who else?) . Allen and Lewis are much uneasier to defend , to say the least. 

Seattle : 93
Spurs : 96


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This should cheer you guys up, no Ray Allen tonight and no Nate McMillan. That changes the complexity of the game a little.

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/insiderpreview050131.html

Gonna be a tough one for my Supes tonight.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, no Ray Allen? Hmmm....I'll that greatly improves our chances. Still, the Spurs need to come and play some serious ball tonight, for 4 quarters.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

:upset: This sucks. I hate playing injured teams!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

man i hate that allens out owell ethier way i was going to pridict a blowout spurs win it and win i say blow out i mena by like 20 plus parker will be the key


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

was that barry's wife they interviewed in the 3rd quarter? she is incredible


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

103-84 Spurs and we didn't play that well at all either


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, we had a different guy score double digits in each quarter. Pretty wacky stuff. Seattle was helpless without Allen and their coach McMillan, and the Spurs managed to seal if off at the end. Barry stepped up in that 4th quarter after doing nothing the previous quarters. Parker had a double-double in points/rebounds. Too bad he didn't have a few more assists. Manu played solid, Duncan was pretty good (For his standards), and I loved the two big plays Horry provided at the end of the 3rd. Nice win against Seattle on the road, but it doesn't have the same feel without Ray Allen playing. Nonetheless, a road win is a road win. We're going to need every single road win we can get in February.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Manu Ginobili - 23
Tim Duncan - 21
Tony Parker - 17


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 10
Tony Parker - 10
Tony Massenburg - 6


Assists:


Manu Ginobili - 7
Tony Parker - 6
Barry, Horry, Brown, Beno - 2





Manu finished off the last game of the month nicely to cap off his very good overall month. Parker continued his TO fest in this game. We kept them off the boards, moved the ball around nicely, and hit our shots. Nice win.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

I'm back from a skiing vacations in the Alpes!

Ginobili : 9/10
Duncan : 8/10
Horry : 8/10
Parker : 8/10
Barry : 6/10
Massenburg : 6/10
Udrih : 5/10
Brown : 4/10


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> I'm back from a skiing vacations in the Alpes!
> 
> Ginobili : 9/10
> ...








Damn, that's good to know. I thought you left on us. Welcome back.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I watched the first half before turning it off and I thought we played a very nice game. We had nice ball movement and a very nice inside outside game going on. We limited our turnovers and played good hard D. We were great on the offensive boards and on loose balls. We played like the scrappy yet talented team Pop wants us to play like, and the type of play that will win us the Championship.


----------

